# Baking Chemicals



## samstinson (Oct 20, 2010)

I have taken over the Pastry section at work and the previous Pastry Chef had left an assortment of chemicals and thickening agents behind.  I know how to use the xantana, agar, and sphere chemicals (fake caviar), but I'm finding it hard to find information about the other chemicals and their uses on the internet.  I know these things aren't cheap so I don't just want them to sit on the shelf.....  I wan't to experiment!


----------



## rosesen (Aug 10, 2010)

What are the names of the other chemicals?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Go to local library get the book    TWINKIE DECONSTRUCTED  BY STEVE ETTLINGER. The best book I have seen on the additives, chemicals in our foods . All the starches,thickeners, gels that are grown, created in the lab and mined(Yes Mined) in our food supply. Like polysorbate 60 and 80 yum yum!


----------



## samstinson (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Very Much, I'll Check that out!


----------

